# Rodney Carney needs to study film of Rip Hamilton..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Carney needs to learn how to work off of screens, because he's not (nor will he ever be) a good or great creator off the dribble. Considering the great condition he keeps himself in, and his speed his best hope of being a consistent contributor is through off ball movement.

I posted up some articles where he said he's ready to make the next step offensively this season, but it's not happening. He's struggling in summer league.

I never expected him to be a star (I wasn't in favor of the pick), but he has talent but he needs to change the way he plays to become a consistent player. I don't think he could be as good as Rip.. but he should be able to contribute.

I hope he works on it, I pray that he does. lol


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Carney needs to learn how to work off of screens, because he's not (nor will he ever be) a good or great creator off the dribble. Considering the great condition he keeps himself in, and his speed his best hope of being a consistent contributor is through off ball movement.
> 
> I posted up some articles where he said he's ready to make the next step offensively this season, but it's not happening. He's struggling in summer league.
> 
> ...


ah, come on over Coates, I hate this guy.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't think he's quick or coordinated enough.

this bring up a question. off the ball, Hamilton, AI, or Miller?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think over the course of a career it has to be Reggie


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AI for me.

And I don't see Carney being much better than he is right now, which isn't saying much. Kid's got some stuff going for him, just doubt he becomes much.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Carney has an ok jumper but it has never been anything special. He is more streaky than consistent. Him and cover have can be very good bench players if they continue to hustle. Working off screens is a good way for him to create space and get some room to show off his athleticism though. Wouldn't mind seeing the Sixers run a more structured offense (though it is a rarity in the NBA).


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

Rodney Carney will be ok with a little more developing he definitely has the speed to work off the screens.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Carney has an ok jumper but it has never been anything special. He is more streaky than consistent. Him and cover have can be very good bench players if they continue to hustle. Working off screens is a good way for him to create space and get some room to show off his athleticism though. Wouldn't mind seeing the Sixers run a more structured offense (though it is a rarity in the NBA).


Yeah he definitely needs to work on his midrange game.

I wonder about his consistency though, I would've said it was rookie jitters but he had inconsistency problems at Memphis. He'd have a huge game and then a few games that makes you wonder what happened. Many thought he'd be a better pro player, but that remains to be seen.

We all know he has talent. Does he have the drive to reach it? I hope so. The speed, endurance and quickness is there.

I agree about the Sixers needing a more structured offense, just not too structured. Still give the players some space to improvise.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah he definitely needs to work on his midrange game.
> 
> I wonder about his consistency though, I would've said it was rookie jitters but he had inconsistency problems at Memphis. He'd have a huge game and then a few games that makes you wonder what happened. Many thought he'd be a better pro player, but that remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Well, according to your favorite player, he's the next Shawn Marion.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's going to really have to work on his rebounding to make that comparison work.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> He's going to really have to work on his rebounding to make that comparison work.


Just rebounding?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Just rebounding?


Yeah, take away Shawn Marion's rebounding and you take away a lot of what makes him a star player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

his rebounding is what makes it possible IMO for him to make another 6-7 pts a a game


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you guys think Carney will fall out of the loop? With AI, Korver, Green, and Young you seem to be a little stacked at the wing. Would you swap carney for Murray with Detroit?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

At this point Flip Murray would be redundant with Louis Williams and Willie Green on the squad. I like Flip, but he's not that good. I think they'd probably hold off to package Carney for a big.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Id do Green for Flip, being that hes from Detroit and Flip is from here. But Flip has tapped out as a player


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Green, and I would do the deal. He just doesn't seem like a Dumars kinda guy though...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

and Flip is, same type of player its just that Flip is a fav of mine thats all


----------

